# Cole SLaw



## dreed3 (Nov 24, 2008)

I am making lunch for some teachers at my wife's school friday and think i need a recipe for a serious cole slaw.

I am making a BBQ Pork sandwich, baked beans and cole slaw. I wanted to do macaroni salad, but my wife reminded me that ppl here in North Carolina put cole slaw on their bbq pork sandwiches. That is weird to me being from PA, but i guess i have to cater to my audience, right?

so anyone that has a great cole slaw recipe, i'd love to take a look at it


----------



## stormwarning (Mar 3, 2009)

My husband was a North Carolinian and says buttermilk coleslaw is the slaw of choice for pulled pork sandwiches. If you prefer a "tangy" coleslaw, add a little balsamic vinegar to taste. 

Buttermilk Cole Slaw

1 c. mayonnaise
1/2 c. buttermilk
4 1/2 tsp. sugar
1/2 tsp. celery seed
black pepper to taste

bowl of chopped cabbage and grated carrots


Stir together all sauce ingredients. 

Best if refrigerated sauce for a few hours before tossing on cabbage mixture.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

ASSEMBLE METHOD
Cole Slaw Florida Style. (sweet/sour) In a large bowl put vinegar,sugar,celery 
Yield 12 Pounds 0r about 40 portions seed, mayo and carrotts. mix all together 
7 lbs shredded green cabbage until mixture starts to shine, Taste,add salt 
3/4 lb shredded carrott and pepper, Now add cabbage and red 
3/4 lb shredded red cabbage cabbage, toss well. Put in covered
1 Ot Hellmans mayonaise containers or plastic bags refrigerate 
3 cups white vinegar quickly. Serve cold.
3 1/2 cups gran. Sugar
1/2 cup GROUND CELERY SEED Note red cabbage will turn slaw to a pink 
salt and white pepper to taste color by the third day. This is due to 
the acidity of vinegar. its still ok.

Hold 3 days max Good Luck :chef:

PS/ Not only cole slaw on pulled pork sandwich, but mayonaise on hot pastrami. In New York if you asked for this you would be committed.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

You should (everyone should) try boiled dressing on cole slaw. I don;t have the recipe with me since i'm out of town, but it's oil, vinegar, milk, sugar, mustard (i use mustard seeds and celery seeds), salt, flour and an egg, mixed well together and boiled. Worth the effort, and far superior to mayonnaise dressings, in my opinion.


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

A bit of advice if you don't want watery coleslaw, salt your shredded cabbage for about twenty minutes (basically a light sprinkling over all of the cabbage), rinse out the salt then wring out the cabbage over the sink in a kitchen towel before mixing it with the dressing.

My all purpose coleslaw dressing (mayo-based). I believe North Carolinans generally have their slaw with a vinegar-based dressing so I may suggest you go that route.

One cup mayo to a quarter cup orange juice, 2 teaspoons salt, 1 tablespoon sugar, 1 teaspoon ground pepper, 2 teaspoon paprika, a small handful of minced parsley.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

At barbecue comps and bulletin boards, Carolina cole slaw comes in two broad types: Red and white. Red is made with ketchup, and white isn't. The red is appropriate for pulled pork with a red, vinegar sauce. The white is approriagte for pulled pork with a mustard sauce. Regionally, the white is more popular in the middle, while the red is more popular everywhere else.

I've never heard anyone stake a claim for "creamy," whether mayo, buttermilk, sour cream, or real cream, as being particularly Carolinian -- but that doesn't mean it isn't. It also doesn't mean there aren't plenty of creamy cole slaws in North and South Carolinas, nor that lots of those don't make their way onto barbecue -- or even chili dogs -- and acquit themselves admirably.

If you're using "regular," tomato-based barbecue sauce on your pork, forget the whole Carolina's thing because you're doing something else. These slaws are meant to compliment vinegar based sauces.

Here are typical recipes for stand alone slaws of each type. The white is adapted from a recipe which I found in a women's club from Yadkins NC; while the red is my version of a slaw recipe which supposedly originated at Monk's in Lexingtion, NC. I'm giving you amounts for a good sized mob, but you can adjust as needed. I'm also going to give you a third suggestion.

*
CAROLINAS WHITE COLESLAW
*

*Ingredients*:
1 cup cider vinegar
3/4 cup white sugar
3 heads cabbage, green, napa or mixed (napa or mixed is best), but absolutely not red
1 tbs celery seed
2 tbs salt
1 tbs black pepper
1 green bell pepper
1 red bell pepper

*Technique*: 
Bring the vinegar and sugar to heat, until the sugar dissolves. Remove from heat, and allow to cool.

Using a knife or a coarse grater, shred the cabbage, and put into a large mixing bowl. Chop the bell peppers fine, and add to the cabbage. Add the celery seed, salt and pepper. Pour the cooled dressing over and mix thoroughly. Allow to sit for at least two hours, or preferably overnight.

*
CAROLINAS RED COLE SLAW
*

*Ingredients*:
3 heads cabbage, green, napa or mixed (napa or mixed is best), but absolutely not red
2 cups ketchup
1-1/2 cups cider vinegar
1-1/2 cups white sugar
2 tbs salt
2 tbs black pepper
2 tbs grated, sweet onion
2 tbs (about) hot, red pepper sauce

*Technique*:
Core and quarter the cabbage. Wash and chill.

Mix the remaining ingredients together, cover and allow to stand at least half an hour so the sugar has time to dissolve.

Shred or cut the cabbage into small pieces. You may use a food processor (ala KFC) if you desire. Mix in the dressing. Cover and refrigerate for at least an hour, preferably overnight, before serving.

*
THIRD ALTERNATIVE
*

_*Ingredients*_:
Carolina style barbecue sauce, red or mustard as used for the pork, in a goodly amount.
Cabbage, in an amount neeeded
Salt, to taste
Black pepper, to taste

*Technique*: 
Make your preferred barbecue sauce, allowing extra for the slaw.

Chop the cabbage fine, salt it, pepper it, then dress with barbecue sauce.

Serve as follows: Sauce the pulled pork lightly. Just enough to make it juicy. Sauce the bottom and top of the bun lightly. Pile the bottom with pulled pork generously -- but bear in mind this is an exercise in proportion not excess. Flatten the pork with the back of a spoon, and cover it with coleslaw. Garnish with the bun top.

Hope you like,
BDL

PS. _These recipes are original. If you share them, please credit me -- Boar D. Laze -- as their originator. If you're of a mind, it would be just ducky if you could also mention my eventually forthcoming book, *COOK FOOD GOOD:* American Cooking and Technique for Beginners and Intermediates. _


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Perfect timing, wouldn't you know it I pulled some NC style BBQ from the freezer yesterday that I made recently. I grew up a few minutes drive away from NC in Virginia and NC style bbq was standard. Coleslaw is an important ingredient in bbq sandwiches (and chili dogs!!!) and most folks I know prefer a simple creamy slaw. I especially like it a bit runny, it makes your sandwiches a delicious messy treat. Here's the slaw I made yesterday. No offense to anyone suggesting fancy slaws with herbs and raisins and nuts.... those are great as side dishes but this kind of bbq needs a basic slaw that's used as a topping.

- shredded white cabbage
- shredded carrot
- mayonnaise
- cider vinegar or red wine vinegar
- salt/pepper
- celery salt
- chopped up red cherry peppers (optional)


----------



## dreed3 (Nov 24, 2008)

Well well well! thanks for all the suggestions people, i didnt know what kind of response i would get for this recipe.

My BBQ pork isnt really a "North Carolina" BBQ, nor is it a "regular" bbq. I guess its somewhere in the middle.

here's my recipe (actually it comes from my grandma) and it was originally for a beef chuck roast, i just used pork one time, and it turned out equally as good, but i do prefer the beef bbq, but whatever...

6lbs beef chuck roast (or Pork Boston Butt Roast)
3 ribs of celery chopped
2 large onions chopped
1 grn bell pepper chopped
14 oz of ketchup (i am 100% partial to Heinz being from pittsburgh)
3 tbsp bottle bbq sauce (i find this optional- no difference with or without)
3 tbsp of white vinegar (i dont measure this, and i am sure i put more)
1 tbsp of worchestershire
1 tbsp salt
1 tsp chili pwdr
1 tsp black pepper
1 1/2 c water

mix all ingredients (except meat) together.
pour over the meat in a roasting pan
cover and bake 6hrs at 300 degrees
shred meat removing bones and big hunks of fat (if any)
stir

serve hot on a nice crusty bun

This makes a bunch of it and it freezes very well...if you have any leftover! it doesnt last long around here.


----------



## dreed3 (Nov 24, 2008)

well i guess i will have my wife sort of poll the audience as to what type of cole slaw to make. I didnt know there was more than one kind (white creamy stuff). Personally, i dont care for it...its just always been "blah" to me. Its like i didnt miss it if i wasnt there, and if it was, i let the other eat it bc they really like it, ya know? 

the only time i eat Cole Slaw is on a Primanti Brother's sandwich! YUM! If you know what that is....mmmmm mmmmm good!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Yep, that sure ain't NC style BBQ.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, dayum Billy-Bob. Oy, vey ist mir.

Koukouvagia's right. Your recipe isn't BBQ at all. But whatever you call it, I'm sure it's good. 

And speaking of "whatever you call it," absolutely do not introduce it to the ladies and gentlemen of your wife's school as "barbecue" or "pulled pork." Not that they're going to form a mob with pitchforks and torches, but it will take years to live down. You will forever be the dumb yankees who don't know what barbecue is. 

Call it "Pennsylvania Dutch Sweet and Sour Braised Pork," explain it's "fauxbeque," and it's how northerners make it during the midnight sun when the cooker is covered under a snow drift. Use the word "cooker," they'll like that. 

Once you've had some real barbecue, you'll want to try your hand at doing it yourself. Don't worry, it's only hundreds and hundreds of dollars to start out. A mere bagatelle. Once you get the hang of it, you can start saving your money for a Backwoods or a Klose or sumpin'.

BDL

PS. Except for California, "Barbecue" is cooked in a smoker or oven an open pit over wood at a sufficiently low temperature that even if it sees the coals it's not grill. I suppose there are North Carolinians so careless with their heritage that they would use a smoker box full of sawdust, a shiny stainless steel propane grill, a long indirect cook, and call the results "barbecue." But those folks are pushing the envelope pretty hard for the Carolinas. Go try that stuff on the Mississippi coast where they don't know any better. In the Carolinas, barbecue is ALWAYS pork. 

California, aka "Santa Maria" barbecue is like open pit, but just a touch closer to the coals. The meat cooks over a mix of radiant (direct) and convected (indirect) heats. It's anything you want to cook, but a good cut. Because while it's slow enough to bring out the flavor, it's not "low and slow" enough to tenderize. 

From the southern viewpoint, barbecuing is NOT grilling. Barbecue is NOT braising things in "barbecue sauce," which is what you're doing. Only a fanatic would give you a hard time about this Pennsylvania. But Toto, you're not in Pennsylvania anymore. It's the same in the land of serious barbecuers. I'm sure Mary B has her :lol: all warmed up and ready to run.

Me? I'm just looking out for you. If, after your braised pork, someone tells you that "you sure have a purty mouth," they're (probably) joking,

BDL


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

No comment :lol: you covered it! And yes I do fake BBQ once in a while in the winter but mainly for a change of flavor.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Ohhhhh!!!! The temptation to "Lob one in" on this is almost too good to pass up yet.............I think I'll pass. Like Mary...... I have No comment. :look: (For now )


----------



## dreed3 (Nov 24, 2008)

wow, i guess i opened a can of worms, didnt i?

I did say it wasnt a "NC bbq" didnt i? if i didnt, i meant to. 

i guess ppl take the word "BBQ" serious, huh? haha


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

When you get to the stage of owning a BBQ pit on wheels that's worth more than your car yes you take it more seriously :lol:


----------



## dreed3 (Nov 24, 2008)

that must be SOME bbq pit...and i am sure it depends on what kind of car you drive 

(i'm just messin with ya! i know they can get very expensive and very "serious)


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

You don't need a massive investment. You can cook great barbecue on a WSM without jumping through too many hoops. As good as anything you can cook on a Klose -- just not as much or in as big pieces. Same for a "small offset" like an SnPP, a Silver Smoker, whatever it is they call an NBBD these days, and a few other small offsets. But those take a few "mods" to work their best. 

Unless you're really strapped, money shouldn't keep you away from this kind of cooking. It's one of the most fun and rewarding techniques, rewarding simplicity, discipline and patience -- all of which are just as valuable for any kind of cooking.

BDL


----------



## kindra frye (Apr 15, 2009)

My family loved StormWarnings Cole Slaw! Thank you very much!


----------

